# Paddock paradise question



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey Kiwi79, why don't you PM "loosie"? It's her speciality!  If you make her aware of your thread, I'm sure she'll answer!


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Sue!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I know people have had success by building a 2x8 pressure treated frame of whatever dimensions work, put down landscape fabric then pea gravel. The fabric prevents the gravel from mixing into the soil below and the frame helps contain it from travelling. We have clay which eats up everything put on top so I'd have to got with the fabric in order to save the gravel.


----------

